# local sharing in alliance broadband network



## sam1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all. A friend of mine wants to share some files with me. As alliance provides static ip and both of us use alliance for internet, I was wondering if it would be possible to search for his computer over the network and get the files over it. Any help / suggestion in this regard would be appreciated.


----------



## rj27 (Jul 29, 2014)

Try by enabling the sharing option from the Windows only for the folders your friend wants to share. Then ask for his static ip and on your pc go to run and type  \xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx the ip address of your friend. Should work fine and you will be able to see the shared folders in Windows Explorer. You might be asked for password in case of password protected sharing by your friend which is the ideal option.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 29, 2014)

sam1 said:


> Hi all. A friend of mine wants to share some files with me. As alliance provides static ip and both of us use alliance for internet, I was wondering if it would be possible to search for his computer over the network and get the files over it. Any help / suggestion in this regard would be appreciated.


very simple! and secure
download team viewer and put his ip and password in the box and select file sharing...that's it...it works with my local broadband and you can do screen sharing too


----------



## sam1 (Jul 29, 2014)

thanks for all your suggestions.  [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] - the team viewer idea did cross my mind, but wouldn't the transfer speed thru TV be limited by the internet connection, as opposed to the direct sharing option? although I agree it will be more secure/safe than the other option.


----------



## rj27 (Jul 29, 2014)

In that case check out the bittorrent sync client for windows. It works great in terms of sharing files with friends and you also get the benefit of local network speeds, in case of lan devices as well as being on a same ISP without being depending on Internet speeds. 

Pretty easy to use should check out if it works for you.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 30, 2014)

sam1 said:


> thanks for all your suggestions.  [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] - the team viewer idea did cross my mind, but wouldn't the transfer speed thru TV be limited by the internet connection, as opposed to the direct sharing option? although I agree it will be more secure/safe than the other option.



 allow LAN access
Extras > Options > general > network settings > incoming lan connections{select as "accept"}

then type in ip ...no internet required...logout from internet and try


----------

